
Andrew Ng talks AI and what tech companies owe the labor force - bbr
https://architecht.io/baidus-andrew-ng-on-the-economics-of-ai-and-what-tech-companies-owe-the-labor-force-151e07b07e92#.acwigifbk
======
mariojv
Andrew Ng comes on the show at around 25:50, for anyone else wondering.

